# If you want to share a Christmas Carol for 2010, put it in here! [2 songs]



## Blackster (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi folks,

I thought it would be a nice idea to start a little thread where we can put in our this year's Christmas Carols. I make the tart with a jazzy interpretation of http://www.audiovibes-studios.com/downloads/Frank_Herrlinger_-_Snow_falls_softly_at_Night.mp3 (Snow falls softly at Night). 

For those who are not familiar with that song, it's a traditional German Christmas Carol written in the 19th century (I guess by Eduard Ebel but anyway). 

All instruments are sampled except of the drums.

I hope you enjoy it. Of course, a comment or feedback is always appreciated. And if you are in the right mood, put in your own Christmas Carol!! Looking forward to many cool songs !! o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 18, 2010)

I really enjoyed the jazzy or bigband one. Very well arranged! I'd be lying saying it has the same sound as a live bigband, a bit on the synthy side. But I know how hard it is to do virtual bigband stuff, so this is actually pretty good!

The rock one, well you seem to know what you're doing.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Guy, 

many thanks  you are absolutely right, I tweaked the instruments for almost 2 weeks (no joke). But in this time I learned a lot on how the instruments respond to the midi editing so I hope I can get the same result in a shorter period of time when I do the next arrangement. It's a learning process obviously 

Concerning the rock version ... well ... I love rock  ... played for almost 10 years in different rock bands and it was a lot of fun! =o Many thanks for kind words!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice arranging on the jazz cue! Some synth timbres in there but pretty cool overall. 

Regarding the second cue, once a rocker always a rocker


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2010)

i enjoyed listening very much, both songs, Blackster.

Well done!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## wst3 (Dec 18, 2010)

I feel your pain on the big band stuff... still searching for a horn section that works well!! But you know, the 'synth-y' nature disappeared for me as I became involved in the arrangement, which is really good!

The rock arrangement is too much fun - can't believe one guy did both... and if you tell me that guitar is from a sample library I may have to sell my guitars<G>... (Never happen!!!)


----------



## wst3 (Dec 18, 2010)

well that one showed up!

Pretty sure you are welcome here... I am<G>


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 18, 2010)

Fear not! Were these your words?

Alleluia Messiah is Born....


----------



## Blackster (Dec 19, 2010)

Many thanks for the kind feedback  .... 

@Frederick: Yeah, somehow it's very hard for me to avoid taking rock elements into my songs ...  ... as you said before, if the rock takes control over you once, you are lost *LOL* .... 

@wst: fortunately these are all live played guitars  ... I doubled the main riff five times with different amp settings. And also, the lead guitar (the first solo at the beginning) is doubled with another guitar playing an octave above. This is a good way to make a sound more present in a mix without turning the volume up because that affects your whole balance. =o


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Dec 19, 2010)

This year i decided to team up with Ralf Schink from Berlin for my annual christmas clip.
Ralf played Ivory grand and Trilian acoustic with a schmaltzy dose of VSL/Omni strings and we added some preset beats from EZdrummer Jazz.
The song is maybe one of the most hated christmas songs ever in a slightly different outfit.
My partner in crime Tommy Snyder sings it!
o-[][]-o 

http://www.vimeo.com/17981772

hope you enjoy!


----------

